# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Joukkoliikenne siirtyy tilaaja-tuottaja - malliin

## Allison

Joukkoliikenne siirtyy tilaaja-tuottaja -malliin 1.4.2006. Tätä varten on muodostettu Joukkoliikenteen tilaajaorganisaatio, laadittu tuotantosopimus Joukkoliikenteen tilaajaorganisaation ja TKL:n välille sekä tehty talousarviomuutokset tälle vuodelle TKL:lle budjetoiduille rahoille.

Joukkoliikenteen tilaajaorganisaation vetäjäksi eli joukkoliikennepäälliköksi valittiin nykyinen TKL:n liikennejohtaja, DI Mika Periviita. Alle kymmenen hengen asiantuntijaorganisaatiossa työskentelee joukkoliikennepäällikön lisäksi joukkoliikenneinsinööri, 2 joukkoliikennelogistikkoa, henkilöliikennelogistikko, tariffisuunnittelija ja tiedotussuunnittelija. Toimipaikka on Frenckelissä muiden Yhdyskuntapalveluiden toimintojen vieressä.

Organisatoorisesti Joukkoliikenteen tilaajayksikkö sijoittuu Yhdyskuntapalveluihin "Kaupunkiympäristön kehitys" -laatikkoon. Alla organisaatiokaavio, josta vielä puuttuu Joukkoliikenteen tilaajaorganisaatio: Kaavio

Yhdyskuntalautakunta ja Liikennelaitoksen johtokunta hyväksyivät tuotantosopimuksen, joka on mielenkiintoista luettavaa: Sopimus (.doc)

Siitä käy ilmi yksikköhinnat, vaatimukset ja palvelurikemaksut.

Kaupunginhallituksen 13.3.2006 hyväksymä talousarviomuutos, josta käy ilmi, kuinka tälle vuodelle budjetoidut "rahat" jaetaan tilaajan ja jäljelle jäävän TKL:n eli tuottajan kesken: Talousarviomuutos (.doc)

Johtaja Asko Koskinen toteaa: "Talousarvio on haasteellinen molemmille osapuolille, kun tällä päätöksellä ei ole tarkoitus muuttaa vuoden 2006 talousarvion tuloslaskelman mukaisten menojen tai tulojen määrää."

Vastaava Yhdyskuntalautakunnan ja  Liikennelaitoksen johtokunnan päätös: Päätös (.pdf)

Uudet tuulet puhaltelevat aprillipäivästä alkaen Tampereella. Mielenkiintoisia aikoja eletään.

----------


## Eppu

Näyttävästi sopimus on tällä erää tehty vuoden 2007 loppuun asti. Tämähän tarkoittaa sitä, että vuoden 2008 alusta olisi ainakin periaatteessa mahdollista siirtyä kilpailuttamiseen. Toisaalta en usko että sellaiseen välttämättä siirryttäisiin kesken talviaikataulukauden.

Todellakin - elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja.

----------


## killerpop

Varsin asiallinen sopimus kaikin puolin, mutta:




> Ovet varustetaan liikuntavammaisille soveltuvilla kahvoilla.


Että täh? Laitetaanko nyt liukuovellisiinkin autoihin kahvat ovilehtiin? Ymmärtäisin kyllä, jos tuo tarkoittaisi oviaukkoja TAI ovia.

----------


## Razer

Miten tässä nyt näin on päässyt käymään? Kohta Tesoman ruuhkavuoroja ajaa Connex ja Paunu ostaa TKL:n nivelet Hervannan linjoilleen. Ei, niin ei saa käydä! Tilaaja-mallin vielä ymmärrän, mutta tästä mahdollisesti seuraava kilpailutus pistää miettimään. Helsingin kaltainen yrityssoppa tästä vielä puuttuikin! (Muokattu)

----------


## Allison

> Hajoaako elämäni ihastus, TKL:n linjaverkosto nyt pala palalta?


Ei linjaverkosto hajoa eikä palvelutaso huonone. Ensi syksynä monille linjoille palautetaan aikaisempi nykyistä parempi vuorovälitarjonta. Sivumennen mainiten selasin äskettäin kauden 1996-97 aikataulukirjaa ja totesin että kaudella 2006-07 oikeastaan vain linjalla 25 on huonompi vuorovälitarjonta kuin tasan kymmenen vuotta sitten.




> Mikäli olen tapausta oikein tulkinnut, niin tilaaja ilmeisesti määrittelee linjojen reitit ja vuorovälit? Mutta kumpi laatii varsinaisen aikataulun?


Tilaaja määrittelee palvelutason, suunnittelee linjaston ja aikataulut, vastaa tiedotuksesta, aikataulujulkaisuista, nettipalveluista jne. Tilaajan suunnittelemat aikataulut sisältävät autokierrot, mutta tuottaja voi muuttaa autokiertoja mieleisekseen, kunhan linjasivut ajetaan aikataulun mukaan. 

Tuottajan tehtävä on vastata liikennöinnistä mahdollisimman kustannustehokkaasti tuotantosopimuksen määräämällä laatutasolla.

Kaupunginvaltuusto kokouksessaan 14.12 päätti tilaaja-tuottaja -mallin käyttöönotosta, ja päätöksessä todetaan seuraavasti:

"Yhdyskuntalautakunnan alainen yhdyskuntapalvelujen joukkoliikenne tilaajayksikkönä:
-hankkii ja tarvittaessa *kilpailuttaa* joukkoliikennepalvelut"

Linkki

Laajemmin tilaaja-tuottaja -mallista on Tampereen kaupungilla todettu, että sen yksi keskeisimmistä tehtävistä on kustannustietoisuuden kasvattaminen kilpailuttamalla ja hankkimalla osa palveluista muilta kuin kaupungin omilta palveluntarjoajilta. Joukkoliikenne on toimialoista helpoiten kilpailutettavissa, ja sitä helpottaa toimivat esimerkit suomalaisissa kaupungeissa.

Tuotantosopimuksessa on sovittu yksikköhinnoista, jotka ovat

"Tilaajan Tuottajalle maksama liikennöintikorvaus arvonlisäverottomana vuoden 2006 aikana on seuraava:

0,83 euroa/linjakilometri
28,46 euroa/linjatunti
131,35 euroa/autopäivä"

Onko saatavissa vastaavia päivän hintoja Turusta ja YTV-alueelta?

----------


## Waltsu

Turun hintataso vuoden 2006 ensimmäisellä neljänneksellä on luettavissa täältä.

----------


## kuukanko

YTV:n vuoden 2002 keskimääräinen kustannustaso oli:
kilometri 0,40 /km
tunti 24 /h
autopäivä 110 /vrk

Neljän vuoden aikana kustannustaso on toki noussut selvästi, mutta uudempia keskiarvoja minulla ei ole enkä jaksa niitä laskea liikennöintisuunnitelmasta.

TKL:n kustannustaso näyttäisi siis muuten olevan suhteellisen normaali, mutta kilometrihinta on n. kaksinkertainen verrattuna siihen, mitä saataisiin kilpailuttamalla liikenne.

----------


## Allison

> TKL:n kustannustaso näyttäisi siis muuten olevan suhteellisen normaali, mutta kilometrihinta on n. kaksinkertainen verrattuna siihen, mitä saataisiin kilpailuttamalla liikenne.


Nivelbussit ja nykyinen korjaamotoiminta, jonka ansioista esimerkiksi pienimmätkin lommot korjataan heti, eivät kyllä selitä noin roimaa hintatason eroa. En usko että kestää pitkään ennen kuin myös poliitikot ymmärtävät tämän. Itse asiassa asia on jo herättänyt keskustelua, ja ottaen huomioon nykyisen tilanteen jossa toisaalta yleinen kansalaismielipide ei hyväksy palvelutarjonnan leikkaamista ja toisaalta kuntatalouden kurimus ei anna lisää rahaa joukkoliikenteelle, tilaaja-tuottaja -mallin kehittäminen joukkoliikenteessä tuskin jää tähän.

----------

